# Help a live action furry film along



## Rivercoon (Nov 1, 2019)

Would you like to see a live action full length furry film?
One is planned and looking for some help proving the concept by creating a music video.

Go to igg.me: OBSIDIAN ROSE music video and find out more.


----------



## Cosmacelf (Nov 12, 2019)

So, no interest in this?


----------



## Rivercoon (Nov 13, 2019)

Not yet.  Still spreading the word.


----------



## Rivercoon (Dec 9, 2019)

Only one day left to get this funded.  Otherwise organizing will have to start all over and who knows when it might be ready.


----------

